# Front Fork Doesn't move



## 007754 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a Cannondale SL4 29er, and it was left out last night, when it started to rain. It was just a shower and the bike was mostly covered, but this morning, the forks wouldn't move. Also, the forks and up to the handlebars would judder, whenever the front brakes were applied lightly......:madman::madman::madmax::madmax:


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

It sounds like you have the forks set on lockout. Look for a lever on the right fork tube and switch it over to allow fork to move.


----------



## 007754 (Jun 29, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> It sounds like you have the forks set on lockout. Look for a lever on the right fork tube and switch it over to allow fork to move.


Forks aren't on lockout, checked multiple times. Also, a recent development, when the front brakes are applied, the forks would compress a small amount.


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

One possibility is that water leaked in. I saw where someone had water in the lowers of their suntour forks and had to rebuild them because they were having compression problems. This may not be the case because you said it was mostly covered but I think it is worth a shot if you don't come up with any other solutions.


----------



## 007754 (Jun 29, 2015)

Would you know how to fix it?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

What kind of fork is it? Below is a link to an article that contains several fork service links that may be helpful. There are a lot of youtube videos on how to change the oil and seals for a fox or rockshox fork, but that might not be what you need either?

What?s the Easiest Way to Wreck Your Bike?s Suspension Forks? | BikeFAT


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

007754 said:


> Would you know how to fix it?


I am not familiar with rebuilds but you can probably find a guide online or take it to a bike shop.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

If water got into the fork, maybe try turning the bike upside down and leaving it like th for a day or two? maybe it is a cheap enough fork that what got in will drain out?

you might get better response from guys with real knowledge if you also post this in the shocks and suspension forum. you need advice from someone who knows what the are talking about. I do my own oil and seals work but couldn't diagnose a problem like this. But my basic response is if I thought it was fileld with water I would try and get the water out.

Shocks and Suspension - Mtbr.com


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

cjsb said:


> What kind of fork is it?


that would help if we knew what it is


----------



## 007754 (Jun 29, 2015)

White7 said:


> that would help if we knew what it is


Sorry about that, it is an RST Deuce TnL 80 fork...


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

There are some service vids here - RST - direct link to their service page.
It could just be a coincidence that the fork locked up after it got wet, something else internally may have failed.


----------



## valeeh23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey! I've got the EXACT same problem. How did you fix it?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

valeeh23 said:


> Hey! I've got the EXACT same problem. How did you fix it?


what fork/ bike do you have? how old is it? have you preformed the prescribed service on it at regular intervals?


----------



## valeeh23 (Jun 15, 2020)

I've got a Specialized Pitch 2018 with an "SR SunTour XCE 28, Rx Tune, coil spring, 42mm offset, 80/100mm of travel". I have done nothing to it as I don't really know what I should do.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

unfortunately, the link to the user manual just goes to a 404 error.
https://www.srsuntour.com/products/fork/XCE-28-27-5-6004.html


----------

